# Head Height in Panel Vans



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I’ve looked through several specs and never seen a reference to head height anywhere. It will be some time before I can actually explore a real van – especially if it’s a Tribute :wink: so please can anyone give me a figure for their van. Being just over 6ft it should be an important factor in my eventual choice and it would be nice to know head heights in advance.

Paul


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

The Head height in my Tribute is 1881mm I am 6.00 no problem. For your info I showed my mate inside mine he is 607 no he could not stand up but stated he was ok


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reply grumpyman - I certainly like the look and spec. of the Tributes.

Seems 'headroom' is a subject people are not eager to post on. Perhaps it generally goes without saying that a 6ft person will be able to stand upright in a MH? ...or are there certain high-tops or panelvans which are lower than 6ft?

I'm sorry to have to ask basic questions like this but I'm not likely to be able go to any shows etc. any sooner than my house is sold - which seems like never at the moment 

Paul


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

i did quite a bit of looking at Vans and never fpund any problem with Head height.


----------

